# HELP!!! Items list help



## Cboyer (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey forum this will be my first post on here! I just have few simple questions I need help with. First off me and a a friend are planning a squirrel hunting trip during January or so. We are both using the gamo big cat. I no it's not the best gun but it serves our needs. I just need a list of all the stuff we will need(besides guns and ammo ect...) any awnser would be helpful. I also would like to know of any tips for hunting squirrels like how to call them in, I already know about the qauter trick but was wondering about anything else? Lastly what is the best te of day to go out hunting? Thanx ahead of time!

:sniper: PS I will not be getting the big cat i am going to most likely get the Benjamin Discovery! anybody have this gun with some info?


----------

